# O Zé do frango



## clarachiara

Bom dia

Ví em Portugal algum restaruante chamado "O Zé do frango", "O Zé do bacalhau". Que qer dizer "zé" nestos nomes? Obrigada


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Es como se dice a los José. A los Francisco se les dice Chico, a los Fernando, Nando.


----------



## clarachiara

Esse é o significado que eu conhecía, mas não encontro o sentido ao nome do restaurante, é como si em espanhol dissessemos "Pepe del pollo", o "Pepe del bacalao"


----------



## WhoSoyEu

clarachiara said:


> Esse é o significado que eu conhecía, mas não encontro o sentido ao nome do restaurante, é como si em espanhol dissessemos "Pepe del pollo", o "Pepe del bacalao"



Ese es precisamente el sentido. Te puede sonar raro en espanol, pero en portugués es muy común.


----------



## clarachiara

Muito obrigada


----------



## Carfer

Talvez chiarachiara entenda melhor se lhe dissermos que será um restaurante especializado em frangos (habitualmente grelhados) propriedade de um senhor familiarmente chamado Zé (Pepe)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Talvez chiarachiara entenda melhor se lhe dissermos que será um restaurante especializado em frangos (habitualmente grelhados) propriedade de um senhor familiarmente chamado Zé (Pepe)


Sim, da mesma forma o do bacalhau. Mas existe também o Zé das Couves, o Zé da Maria, o Beto da bicicleta, o Mário da Feira, etc.
A "qualificação" se faz pela sabedoria popular através de um traço característico. Temos o Martinho da Vila, Neguinho da Beija-Flor, e tantas outras pessoas que ninguém mais lembra o sobrenome.


----------



## Ana_Rachel

Verdad, "O Zé do frango" es como decir "Pepe del pollo".


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Mas existe também o Zé das Couves, o Zé da Maria, o Beto da bicicleta, o Mário da Feira, etc.


 
Não esquecendo o celebérrimo e celebrado Zé Povinho, esse alter-ego do português, essa caricatura do 'Homo Lusitanus', como dizia o João Medina: "_Mas se ele é paciente, crédulo, submisso, humilde, manso, apático, indiferente, abúlico, céptico, desconfiado, descrente e solitário, também não deixa por isso de nos aparecer, em constante contradição consigo mesmo, simultaneamente capaz de se mostrar incrédulo, revoltado, resmungão, insolente, furioso, sensível, compassivo, arisco, activo, solidário, convivente..._".

Aqui o têm:


----------



## WhoSoyEu

...........


----------



## Audie

Carfer está solto na sexta-feira 

Aqui na '_terra brasilis_' o Zé Povinho é irmão do João Ninguém...


----------



## okporip

E Sua Excrescência, o presidente do nosso Senado Federal? Sendo José, e filho de Sarney, passou a ser conhecido como "Zé do Sarney", para logo virar "Zé Sarney"...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O pior presidente que o Brasil já teve. E olhe que, nesse quesito, somos campeões mundiais. Brasil-sil-sil!

Ih, Vanda, acho que desrespeitamos várias regras do Foro! :-(


----------

